# The official GC “wtf @ Reverb” thread



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Welcome to the official WTF @ Reverb.com thread!

I love the kijiji thread. There are a lot of facepalm-worthy items posted by everyday folks on Kijiji, and some items that the owners must think are real gems (but clearly are not).

But if you are posting on the Reverb site, shouldn’t you be a little more knowledgeable and expect potential buyers to be more knowledgeable as well? Then why are there so many ads on Reverb that make me shake my head too?! Let’s all share & enjoy.

Just with the Kijiji thread *please post pictures and content from the ad instead of a simple link to the ad for the sake of being able to look back at this when the ads are long since laughed off of the internet.*


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

The guitar for sale is ridiculous enough, but check out the over $1,300 shipping charge! Out of curiosity, I changed my shipping region to USA and it was only $88. If you’re going to offer shipping to a different country, why not make it somewhat reasonable?










Video! 1993 Gibson "Headless" SG Standard Red


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Shipping to Canada on Reverb is almost always nuts. I don’t know what their problem is as I suspect most people use Reverb shipping estimation tools to set the shipping cost. So this WTF is also with Reverb itself.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Reverb is a great place to sell....but I don't understand how at least 75% of ads are ridiculously overpriced. Whats the point of listing something at 5k when there are half a dozen similar if not identical items at 3k????
Its very wierd.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I had never used Reverb until last Thursday when I checked it while looking for a Historic. I came across a minty R8 at a small store in Montreal and made an offer for several hundred dollars less than their asking price. They countered with an offer that was only a hundred bucks more than mine so I agreed. I did question the almost $100 shipping charge but they sent me copies of shipping estimates/invoices to my address and the cost was accurate (insurance made up a chunk of the cost). 

So in the end I got an R8 for $3300 (no tax) plus $100 shipping. If I love the guitar I think I got a good deal. If I think it is a dog I can sell it on without losing money.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@colchar This is the “wtf @ Reverb” thread, not the “Make everyone jealous about the good deal I found” thread. 

Also, how have you not been on Reverb until last Thursday?!!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Sometimes, sellers put in an astronomical shipping price to other countries and then ask you to message them about shipping. They will then get you an actual shipping quote. They just put that in there so people won't immediately buy the item and find out that shipping was actually double. I think Reverb's shipping calculator for international shipping might not be so good.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> @colchar This is the “wtf @ Reverb” thread, not the “Make everyone jealous about the good deal I found” thread.
> 
> Also, how have you not been on Reverb until last Thursday?!!



I wasn't really in the market before that and, when I was, I stuck to things like L and M, Kijiji, etc.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

jdto said:


> Sometimes, sellers put in an astronomical shipping price to other countries and then ask you to message them about shipping. They will then get you an actual shipping quote. They just put that in there so people won't immediately buy the item and find out that shipping was actually double. I think Reverb's shipping calculator for international shipping might not be so good.


I am not sure that’s a dominant factor. I’ve asked a few about it, well twice: one said OMG I have no idea how that happened and then nothing, and the other didn’t respond at all. I might suggest it is to exclude non-domestic shipping altogether, but setting a ridiculous shipping price doesn’t really entice most people to contact you — most people are conflict averse and will just move on. You have to keep in mind that almost no-one there (or here, or Kijiji) actually NEEDS any more gear, it is just a want and a hobby — it’s easy to avoid conflict and to move on when something isn’t just right.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LexxM3 said:


> I am not sure that’s a dominant factor. I’ve asked a few about it, well twice: one said OMG I have no idea how that happened and then nothing, and the other didn’t respond at all. I might suggest it is to exclude non-domestic shipping altogether, but setting a ridiculous shipping price doesn’t really entice most people to contact you — most people are conflict averse and will just move on. You have to keep in mind that almost no-one there (or here, or Kijiji) actually NEEDS any more gear, it is just a want and a hobby — it’s easy to avoid conflict and to move on when something isn’t just right.


I've been told by a few sellers, both on Reverb and EBay, that they did that pricing that way on purpose so people would ask. I do agree it's likely most just don't want to deal with international shipping.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

LexxM3 said:


> I might suggest it is to exclude non-domestic shipping altogether





jdto said:


> I do agree it's likely most just don't want to deal with international shipping.


This would make sense except for the fact that you can easily modify shipping profiles to include or exclude various countries. I think it's more likely that the shipping estimator is nuts, as previously mentioned.

I'm a little surprised no one has commented on the guitar, which is another WTF on its own.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fucking Canada Post. According to their website my guitar is out for delivery today, but I received a pickup notice with my regular mail saying it can be picked up after 1pm tomorrow. They didn't even try to deliver it this morning.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

troyhead said:


> I'm a little surprised no one has commented on the guitar, which is another WTF on its own.


LOL I've seen that guitar a few times before. It's insane.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

jdto said:


> LOL I've seen that guitar a few times before. It's insane.


What are you DOING responding on point!? I thought we had all silently agreed to completely ignore the intended topic of this thread!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Any time I see an outrageous shipping price I just assume it's a an American too lazy to get off their fat butt to do some paperwork and ship to Canada. Basically it's a nice way of saying &*ckyou!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

colchar said:


> Fucking Canada Post. According to their website my guitar is out for delivery today, but I received a pickup notice with my regular mail saying it can be picked up after 1pm tomorrow. They didn't even try to deliver it this morning.



You know we are both insane for thinking that a postal worker should actually knock on the door when they have a package for you.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

colchar said:


> Fucking Canada Post. According to their website my guitar is out for delivery today, but I received a pickup notice with my regular mail saying it can be picked up after 1pm tomorrow. They didn't even try to deliver it this morning.



You know we are both insane for thinking that a postal worker should actually knock on the door when they have a package for you.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

troyhead said:


> View attachment 224260


"This guitar is famous. Everyone around the world that is into guitars has seen this one at some point in time". I guess many of us who thought we were into guitars aren't really?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

I’m just laughing at their “Related Products” who knew the Dumble & Peavey Special 130 we’re so tonaly matched?!?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 226274
> View attachment 226276
> I’m just laughing at their “Related Products” who knew the Dumble & Peavey Special 130 we’re so tonaly matched?!?


It's just based on similar names.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Funny enough, I have two of those four amps listed (2 of 3 really, since the 2nd and 4th are basically the same amp).

I wonder, if I run my two Specials in stereo, it will be extra-Special. Maybe I'll finally achieve those haunting mids only found somewhere deep inside the crystal lattice? Things that make me go: hmmmmmmm ...................


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

1968 - 1970 Gibson LP hard case. $1,978.95


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

How about a JB epiphone for over 2K?
Epiphone Limited Edition Joe Bonamassa Treasure Firebird I Tobacco Sunburst | Dave's Gear Depot | Reverb


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wasn't that guy trying to sell it on here a year or so ago?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

He must have outbid Joe Walsh


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

LOL I didn't know this thread existed. Let me try...

Just the case. No guitar. Send $20k please.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

This guy...


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

This guy, it comes with a box so...
View attachment 414383


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I buy lots of musical and have for many years. I tend to buy mostly from Canadian locations. I bought a Dr Z Maz 38 combo from a seller on Reverb about ten years ago. In spite of my repeated requests that he use USPS, *NOT UPS*, he did ship with UPS and I ended up with a COD (after already having paid the full requested shipping cost) of somewhere around $350 CAD.
Much of that was UPS' brokerage fee.

I prefer to buy within Canada whenever possible. It's often better to buy from China than from the USA.

For me at least.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

You only need to browse for about 30 seconds to find a facepalm worthy Reverb listing.
I just saw one now for a "aged PAF" pickup. Turns out it's a late 80s early 90s Gibson that was "naturally relic'd" in a guitar. Original listing price of almost $1100. Now 40% off.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I never question the motivation of sellers trying to juice up their prices. It's not my personal nature, but I understand greed.

What I scratch my head at is the market conditions and mindset among buyers that facilitates and enables such ridiculous prices.

Frankly, in my opinion it's not much better on this site.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Advertised as a fake Gibson - wonder what the first clue was? Hard to believe someone would try to fake such an unpopular model.

FAKE Gibson Nighthawk Standard ST-2 Upgraded Duncan 59 Nibbed Binding Nitro Real Maple Top MOP | Reverb


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Lol the headstock logos look like they were done freehand with a marker. The body looks half decent. But 900+? You can get those with a much better headstock at Pacific Mall for a few hundred.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Advertised as a fake Gibson - wonder what the first clue was? Hard to believe someone would try to fake such an unpopular model.
> 
> FAKE Gibson Nighthawk Standard ST-2 Upgraded Duncan 59 Nibbed Binding Nitro Real Maple Top MOP | Reverb
> 
> View attachment 414606


Probably an Epiphone with its headstock reshaped


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Probably an Epiphone with its headstock reshaped


I thought Epiphone could get the body shape right.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

size of the nut and two screw holes showing at the bottom of the bell TRC?!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I thought Epiphone could get the body shape right.


Ooops, forgot a word


BGood said:


> Probably an Epiphone *neck* with its headstock reshaped


But thinking back on it, the neck doesn't look like an Epiphone anymore than the body.


----------

